# O Mio Babbino Caro



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Has anyone here seen the Opera that this aria came from?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes me , why?
It's from Puccini :
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O_mio_babbino_caro


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Yes me , why?
> It's from Puccini :
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O_mio_babbino_caro


I thought it was really funny, did you?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

breakup said:


> I thought it was really funny, did you?


Now I understand you, I taught you didn't know the piece
To answer the question , yes it's a very funny part of a nice opera :tiphat:


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

. This is the LAST opera singer you'd ever expect to sing this aria BUT she does a very respectable job doing it... NILSSON!


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> . This is the LAST opera singer you'd ever expect to sing this aria BUT she does a very respectable job doing it... NILSSON!


Better than I'd have expected, but it's still rather taking a sledgehammer to crack a nut  Still, taken out of context I guess it works well enough.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Now I understand you, I taught you didn't know the piece
> To answer the question , yes it's a very funny part of a nice opera :tiphat:


Actually I was referring to the whole Opera being funny, especially when you consider the main premise. And then Gianni Schicchi puts one over on the relatives, right under their noses, and they can't do a thing about it. I have listened to the Opera with an English translation of the Libretto, and I would recommend it. If you don't understand the original language, have a Libretto translated into the language you prefer.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

I would say that this version captures the spirit of the Opera in this one song,






FYI the Groove Barbers grew out of the group known as Rockapella.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I think most sopranos take the piece too seriously. Lauretta is using her charm to get round her "beloved daddy" and has absolutely no intention of throwing herself into the Arno, a fact of which Schicchi is no doubt well aware, though he obviously can never resist her anyway. De Los Angeles gets it just right, I think.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> . This is the LAST opera singer you'd ever expect to sing this aria BUT she does a very respectable job doing it... NILSSON!


Just charming. I wouldn't want to see her in the opera, but I've always found it sweet the way she insisted on doing stuff she loved even if it wasn't second nature to her.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I love Dame Kiri in it, young, fresh and so controlled singeing :tiphat:


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I saw GIANNI SCHICCI on TV when the Met telecast it several years ago, but I don't know the opera all that well. "O Mio Babbino Caro" is actually one of the few outright arias in the piece, and it sounds a bit jarringly romantic next to most of the surrounding music!

I've heard many good versions of the aria, but there's one by Ruth Ann Swenson I particularly like.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Lauretta isn't really going to throw herself off that bridge, but she is going wrap Daddy around her finger and end up with a ring on it. So not like this:






But like this:






Here, sweetie. Here's 500 Euros. Go buy that ring. Mwah!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Lauretta isn't really going to throw herself off that bridge, but she is going wrap Daddy around her finger and end up with a ring on it. So not like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer girls that are suicidal for real. In the context of the opera that is.

Even if it is without an orchestra and only with a piano this is a my favourite version sung by the wonderful Hyunju Park:






Yes I think Hyunju Park is a wonderful singer.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Bellinilover said:


> I saw GIANNI SCHICCI on TV when the Met telecast it several years ago, but I don't know the opera all that well. "O Mio Babbino Caro" is actually one of the few outright arias in the piece, *and it sounds a bit jarringly romantic next to most of the surrounding music!*
> 
> I've heard many good versions of the aria, but there's one by Ruth Ann Swenson I particularly like.


Yes. But I'm glad it's in there. Try Tebaldi


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Sloe said:


> I prefer girls that are suicidal for real. In the context of the opera that is.
> 
> Even if it is without an orchestra and only with a piano this is a my favourite version sung by the wonderful Hyunju Park:
> 
> ...


She gets it. And not at all suicidal.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> She gets it. And not at all suicidal.


It would be remarkable for someone that have been performing profesionally for 20 years and is a professor to not get it.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

It is an opera you need to see to appreciate the humour. Try this


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I saw the English Touring Opera's production this year. It's a funny and clever opera and theirs was an ideal production that the audience loved.

As for the (in)famous O Mio Babbino Caro, I find most of the concert performances (particularly those who aren't real opera singers) to be misinterpretations, make it sound like a tragedy, whereas on stage Lauretta sings it in a coquettish and manipulative way, and clearly has no intention of flinging herself from the Ponte Vecchio.

If ever anyone doubts the art of Callas, her concert version (you know where to look) is a wonder to behold with her gestures, her pouting lips, her upward glances, it really feels like a teenage girl.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Most overrated soprano aria ever. It's like soprano's answer to Nessun Dorma.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

So true. I think Nessun Dorma may be permanently ruined for me. "Look thar, Marge, she's sangin' in Eye-Talian!" And they never realize how terrible the Italian is ...

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> Most overrated soprano aria ever. It's like soprano's answer to Nessun Dorma.


It is a beautiful aria. That it is on a rather silly subjekt is another thing.


----------



## mrrkdino (Dec 23, 2018)

No one sings this aria like Tebaldi:


----------

